# Pimply rash



## dacosta

Hi all,

My LO has got a pimply rash on her legs. It started about a week ago and was only a few areas of red bumps on one thigh to begin with; we thought it might be heat rash so we kept an eye on it. Slowly over the week she's got more pimples on each leg and some on her back. They don't seem to bother her; she's sleeping well and doesn't scratch them. The ones from a week ago are fading but some more seem to pop up every other day. 

I don't think it's heat rash as it's not in the classic heat rash places and we haven't changed her washing liquid at all. Any ideas?

We have some calamine cream which we use when they seem red but we've only used it twice as they usually just appear to be pimples.

She's been outside in the field picking daffs with us and we did wonder if it was something in the grass but we can't really tell. 

Just wondered if anyone had any ideas what it could be. 

If it's not going on Monday I'm taking her to docs.


----------



## OmarsMum

Hi hun, Omar had a similar rash few week back. I thought it was a nappy rash as it was under the nappy on his right side only (on his tummy & back), I took him to the Dr. & he told me it's an infection, & gave me fucidin. It cleared out. He told me if fucidin doesnt work it might need antibiotics as it's some sort of viral/bacterial infection. He also told me it might spread which is normal for an infection. xx


----------



## dacosta

hi - thanks for the reply.

I'be been looking here https://www.askdrsears.com/html/11/T082900.asp and the only ones it sounds like really is: 

T_he second type of contact rash is more generalized throughout the body, very similar to the generic viral rashes discussed above. It occurs as fine, red pimples or small spots. It can be caused by a huge variety of irritants such as new clothes, soaps, shampoos, bubble baths, detergents or fabric softeners, suntan or other lotions, bed sheets, grass, swimming pools or anything else that comes into contact with your child's skin. The treatment is to figure out the cause, and use hydrocortisone as above if needed._

i'll google fucidin now - thanks :)


----------

